# Not afraid of photos anymore



## tuneindropout (Nov 14, 2011)

So, I had the problem where I would think I was "so unphotogenic" and hate every single picture of myself. I would get anxious over pictures of myself others posted on facebook because I thought I looked "so bad and ugly" and people would hate me.

Then one day, I was looking through the page of this guy who was on the bigger side. He had plenty of photos with himself and his friends, and he looked perfectly happy! And I remember thinking to myself "He knows he doesn't look like a model, but he's taking pictures anyway...and seems so happy and active and everything!"

Then I realized that I was being a whiney baby - no, scratch that - I realized that I was buckling under my insecurity, the pressures of being magazine-beautiful, my own self criticism and fear of others scrutinizing me if I didn't look "pretty". I learned from this guy, who probably knows he isn't society's idea of "handsome" but lives his life regardless.

Now I've been trying to look at photos like memories - I try to remember the place, my friends, instead of concentrating on the photo as something to show other people. I look at myself in photos in a loving way and go "awww : ), that's me there!" I try to love myself. Yes I noticed I gained weight a little on that trip, that's because no one knew how to cook - but I look so happy! Yes I look weird in that picture, but look at my friend with her arm around me - aww I love our friendship. I don't care what people think of my photos, this is _me_. If they don't accept/want to criticize my photos on facebook, then are they really worth trying to impress?

Let's try to love ourselves. One step at a time : )


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I want to be this so badly.


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

This is very inspiring. I would love to see more constructive rants like this and less ones about people thinking about becoming serial killers and cannibals.


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

that is awesome to hear!! Congrats!!!!! :clap:clap

I think being able to be happy with yourself in photos is a pretty big step. At least it would be for me. So it's awesome to hear you got over that fear and also your strategy for getting over it. You are a bit of an inspiration to me now.


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

tuneindropout said:


> Now I've been trying to look at photos like memories - I try to remember the place, my friends, instead of concentrating on the photo as something to show other people.


I think that is a great improvement. I'm as you described in the beginning and "buckling under my insecurities". Not always but I still feel that stress/worry, however I'm trying to improve.

Keep it up


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice! Me neither now


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice way to look at yourself! grats C:


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

tuneindropout said:


> So, I had the problem where I would think I was "so unphotogenic" and hate every single picture of myself. I would get anxious over pictures of myself others posted on facebook because I thought I looked "so bad and ugly" and people would hate me.
> 
> Then one day, I was looking through the page of this guy who was on the bigger side. He had plenty of photos with himself and his friends, and he looked perfectly happy! And I remember thinking to myself "He knows he doesn't look like a model, but he's taking pictures anyway...and seems so happy and active and everything!"
> 
> ...


same here,,,, but I don't and will never post a photo of my-self online,,,,( a small search and u'll find my topics about photo)

:clap

===================


woot said:


> Nice! Me neither now


coz u look good u don't understand!


----------



## BrandyI (Apr 1, 2012)

You are so lucky I wish I could do that


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

man, i so wanna get to the point where i feel this way. i REFUSE to post photos of myself on FB, and i'm terrified of others posting anything about me. but... wtf?! _the ppl who would see already know me! and they like me well enough. or they don't know me and probably wouldn't give me a second thought. so... why am i hiding????_

congrats, tuneindropout, that's an awesome way to look at photos.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

So why dont you show us a picture of yourself?


----------



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

yes lets see a photo omg i post mines today first time X) i had to take alot b4 i found some ok ones. i know what you mean about not being photogenic


----------

